

A (Clisp maintainer's) critique of Ocaml - parenthesis
http://www.podval.org/~sds/ocaml-sucks.html

======
jlouis
I agree with this guy on the 'int' type. My OCaml code has often produced the
wrong result because of it rather than merely run slowly.

I also agree with the type zoo. While it is rather cool to have simple types
to appease Hindley-Milner inference, nobody makes it impossible for you to add
extra types. In that respect types becomes a way to give a _representation_ of
what is in a variable. A 8x8 boolean matrix has a pretty interesting
representation in 64 bit for instance which you want if speed matters.

But I would still choose Ocaml over Common Lisp or Scheme for any kind of
problem where single-cpu performance matters.

